
Mamoru Oshii ruined the Ghost in the Shell franchise - segfaultbuserr
https://movietime.guru/how-mamoru-oshii-ruined-the-ghost-in-the-shell-franchise-c8d3671a7ae
======
lsh
The author here doesn't Get It and prefers the original manga. He thinks the
movie should have been a straight translation and is unhappy about it. He
likes the idea the recent live-action movie may do to the anime what the anime
did the manga. It's a pointless diatribe motivated by pettiness.

~~~
serf
it's also pretty funny to read after having witnessed the train wreck that was
the live-action movie.

'A much larger market will be introduced to the franchise by the 2017 film,
and by the same logic, will prefer the even dumber version'

Well, that didn't happen. I guess there IS a limit to how far you can water
down a franchise.

Author is more-or-less upset about Oshii being Oshii. Christian symbolism,
birds (of course), engineering technicals, and the removal of most sexuality
is par for the course.

You can say it truncated the story -- of course it did, it's a movie. I have
to agree, but there wasn't any choice. The 95 GiTS movie remains as some of
the most beautiful cinematography style artwork in any anime I've ever
watched. The realism and atmosphere that's built in to that movie in such a
short time (1h 25m) is simply amazing to me.

Many of those great cinematography elements are also in Oshii's Patlabor
entries. More manga stories butchered, sure, but I guess my personal reason
for liking Oshii's work is an ability to judge it separately from the previous
work on which it's based.

That ability still didn't save the newest GiTS live-action movie for me,
though. That one was just a bit too far gone.

